
Show HN: JobInChain – Find a Job as a Blockchain Developer - krakaukiosk
https://jobinchain.com/
======
option_greek
Interesting to see that most decentralized developer positions require
centralized location (no remote) as a requirement :)

~~~
eksemplar
Most Blockchain projects heading for actual production aren’t decentralized
though.

Maersk may be heading toward running container ownership claims on Blockchain
tech, but they will be in full control of the network and the deciding nodes.

~~~
scardine
Honest question for someone more knowledgeable about the subject than myself:
if you are not decentralized (in the authority sense), why would you pick a
blockchain-based solution instead of a more traditional distributed database?

Sometimes it looks like people throw blockchain in a project not on technical
merits but because they think the buzzword is a VC magnet.

~~~
vomitcuddle
>Sometimes it looks like people throw blockchain in a project not on technical
merits but because they think the buzzword is a VC magnet.

That's because they do. A Blockchain without decentralization (and therefore
no need for proof-of-work consensus) is functionally just an immutable,
append-only object database - the same sort of data structure that any modern,
distributed source code version control system (like Git) has always used,
before "Blockchain" was even a thing.

~~~
ssalka
It's sad how often this happens. I regularly talk with people in "blockchain
startups" only find out that they're the sole operators of the network.
Congrats guys, you just raised $30 mil to build a highly-clustered event
sourcing database

------
bryanph_
Dear developers, stop defining yourself with the technology you work with.
Instead define yourself based on what you believe in and stand for.

~~~
dominotw
what if you stand for blockchain or you believe in big data.

~~~
bryanph_
Then you stand for nothing at all. You can stand for decentralization of
financial systems at which point blockchain might become an enabling
technology. But you are arbitrarily limiting yourself if you have such a
strong focus on a given paradigm.

------
DyslexicAtheist
Lol "Job in Chain" with these salaries it does come close to slavery so I
guess the naming is right ...

What kind of a CTO works for 50K = I guess only those gagging to put "CTO" on
their resume? Also exactly how much does an average engineer get when the CTO
makes 50K ... Participating in such BS games is fraud against yourself and
anyone who receives your CV in future. If you send me your CV and it has
blockchain/ethereum/IOTA or similar listed, you'll get shifted to the other
pile before you can say proof-of-work.

------
mtnGoat
frankly, i'm shocked at how low the pay is on many of these. great idea
though.

------
haywirez
This is useful, but the naming is quite unappealing :)

As a sidenote, I see a lot of "normie" devs (as in formerly working for "big
data", "cloud" etc. projects) joining blockchain startups suddenly.

~~~
paulie_a
I sort of wonder if those are just devs that could't hack it in whatever
technology and constantly leap frog to the "new hotness"

------
MasterDisaster
The salary is for one month or one year?

~~~
slv20n
It's for a year. But maybe it's not enought clear ! I will keep that in mind.

------
ksaitor
What made you want to launch another crypto job list?

Considering that there are a few pretty big players already:

[https://cryptojobslist.com](https://cryptojobslist.com) \-
[https://coinality.com](https://coinality.com) \-
[https://blocktribe.com](https://blocktribe.com) \- etc…

~~~
slv20n
Multiple reasons :

I previously had a job board that wasn't targeting any area in particular. It
didn't worked so i decide to rebrand it on to focus on blockchain technology
because i find that it was hard to find a job in this field.

Regarding other big players, i have to agree. But i wanted to create a very
simple job board, for developers by a developer. I still have a lot of work
but i hope i will be able to differentiate myself from the other websites.

------
decorator
Was there a reason you decided to focus on a subset of consensus protocols?
I.e, only blockchains v. blockchains, DAGs, hashgraphs, and any new protocols
that may appear.

~~~
slv20n
No there's no reason. It's just that there are more offers currently for
blockchain like Ethereum.

Maybe you are right and i should be more open to other consensus protocols.

I will keep that in mind, thank you for you feedback !

------
slv20n
Hi HN, I have been working on this job board for blockchain related tech jobs.

I keep it as simple as possible but i will improve it with some feature (like
filters) from feedback that i can gather.

I hope some of you will find this project usefull, and, of course, i'm staying
available if you have any suggestions.

~~~
cgopalan
Nice work. What is the source for these jobs? And do you scrape the sites or
use APIs provided by the sources (if they do). Just curious. Thanks!

~~~
slv20n
Thank you for your feedback!

For now it's a mix of me posting offer i cand find and business owner
publishing for their company.

I have to work more to make the recruiter more aware of my plateform right
now.

------
krakaukiosk
Posting this for a friend who has currently some issues with his HN account.

~~~
slv20n
Thank you for your help ;)

